# معجم المصطلحات الميكانيكية



## صبحي محمد2020 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

معجم فيه معظم المصطلحات الميكانيكية التي يحتاجها اي مهندس ميكانيكا
بصيغة pdf
مقدم من جامعة القاهرة

_*ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء**

رابط التحميل*_

http://205.196.122.121/ya4jnv37f4qg/a7iq9xpfgrdb0rb/%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%AC%D9%85+%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D9
%83%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%8A%D8%A9.pdf​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## الألبانى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الخدمة الجليلة


----------



## علاء شراكي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سعيد معمل (2 نوفمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## محمدبرهم (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي صبحي جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم هل يوجد لديك كتلوجات قطع السيارات وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و غفر لك


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الشريف الصديق (11 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Naelkh (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## soma saber (11 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## barhomasmart (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## روزز (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بصراحة جدا نحتاج لهيجي موضوع


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (12 نوفمبر 2012)

:31:ألف شكر أخى صبحى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## adil mohamad (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عده الله في حسناتك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nofal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## بدرالدين الأسمر (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل
وبالتوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (13 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## askndr (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Naelkh قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


جزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## طة الملك (9 يناير 2013)

الف الف شكر يعطيك العافية ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## yasoooo2005 (22 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## Eng.Power2015 (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## Pharaoh114 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

1000 شكر يا هندسه


----------



## jozefeluno (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## saaddd (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aimar66 (13 مارس 2014)

الف مليون سكر انا كنت بدور عليه من زمان


----------



## اسحاق عمان (17 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------

